# شريط ارفع قلبك للمرنمة فايزة ناثان بالاشتراك مع الشماس بولس ملاك



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*



شريط أرفع قلبك
للمرنمة فايزه ناثان 
بالاشتراك مع الشماس بولس ملاك

الترانيم الموجودة بالشريط 

**- إله لا قبلك ولا بعدك
 - برفع الهى بكل الأغانى
- مين يقدر يقول
- بكتب لك ايامى رسالة
- هادخل لعمق جديد معاك
  - شمالك تحت رأسى
  - تاية فى أوصافك
- لسة البابا مفتوح
  - لا لا تتركنى وحدى
  - ارفع قلبك للحنان
- القلب المحتاج*

*التحميييييييييل*
:36_3_21:
ارفع قلبك


منقوووووووول للأمانة​


----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم ايديكي
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

كلدانية قال:


> تسلم ايديكي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


ميرسى ليكى ياحبيبتى
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

ثانكس ياحبببببببببى
جارى تحميله ........​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> ثانكس ياحبببببببببى
> جارى تحميله ........​


نورتى ياكركورتى 
وياااااااااارب يعجبك
​


----------

